# Show your countries 'Twin Cities'



## Kensingtonian (Nov 8, 2008)

Travis007 said:


> I'm sure there are many examples in a country as vast as Canada but here are some in the province of Ontario (and partially Quebec):
> 
> *Waterloo-Kitchener-Cambridge* (Tri-city population: 478,121 in 2006)
> 
> ...


Mississauga and Gatineau are suburbs, so not really twin cities. Neither one would exist without the main city (or would be very small towns).

Kitchener-Waterloo-Cambridge is a great example though and it's actually a triplet. It's often referred to as the Tri-City Area.


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Does Seoul-Incheon count?


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Another pic of Mexicali-Calexico (aerial view from the American side)


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Kensingtonian said:


> Mississauga and Gatineau are suburbs, so not really twin cities. Neither one would exist without the main city (or would be very small towns).
> 
> Kitchener-Waterloo-Cambridge is a great example though and it's actually a triplet. It's often referred to as the Tri-City Area.


I would consider Toronto-Hamilton as a Candian twin city. It's one continiuos suburban area between the to and Mississauga in between.


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

Blagoveshenks in Russia (Foreground) and Heihe in China (background) Could not be more different in terms of culture and history, yet they are only 10 minute boat ride away.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Another pic of Mexicali-Calexico (aerial view from the American side)


Why do they built cities right up to the edge? Mexico and the US have tons of space lol


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

^^ It's stupid, but it is very normal in here

Tijuana, Baja California + San Diego, California
Mexicali, Baja California + Calexico, California
Nogales, Sonora + Nogales, Arizona
Ciudad Juarez, Chihuahua + El Paso, Texas
Piedras Negras, Coahuila + Eagle Pass, Texas
Nuevo Laredo, Tamaulipas + Laredo, Texas
Reynosa, Tamaulipas + McAllen, Texas
Matamoros, Tamaulipas + Bronwsville, Texas


and there are also tons of border towns and small populations such as Roma - Miguel Alemán, which are the real narcotraffic places :S


----------



## karenina (Jul 13, 2008)

Hmm...maybe Amadora-Lisbon?


----------



## max_cool (Jun 15, 2007)

poshbakerloo said:


> Why do they built cities right up to the edge? Mexico and the US have tons of space lol


Because labor is significantly cheaper just south of the border and it's just that much cheaper when shipping goods manufactured in Mexico to the US.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Ramat Gan (left) & Tel Aviv (right)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

gabrielbabb said:


> it is very normal in here


Same here:
Windsor, Ontario / Detroit, Michigan
Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario / Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan


----------



## peeph0le (Dec 16, 2006)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Gold Coast (600,000) - Brisbane (2,000,000)


That is a really awesome photo!


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

^^
Yes, it is an amazing photo, but I won't consider it a twin City! It's almost 80 km from Brisbane to Gold Coast.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ And if youlook it up on GE you could see a thin stretch of comtinious housing... I'd say they grow together whitin 10 years from now...


----------

